# New to Fantasy, Choosing an Army without Regret.



## Oraephin

I've played 40k for around two years now, and I finally get to make the jump to the game I wanted to play in the first place, even though I'm just starting the game itself, I own the rulebook and almost every army book, so I'm well versed in the rules. 

However I haven't played a single game so that knowledge doesn't make up for inexperience, so even after looking through everything, reading multiple tacticas and army choosing articles (including the one right here) I still cannot choose an army! And I'm worried if I impulse buy I'll regret it, much like my Ravenwing in 40k.

I've narrowed my choices down to five:

Dark Elves (I like elves, and I absolutely love their lands and cities and their architecture, it's all so awesome, however I hate both Khaine and Slaanesh, senseless murder and orgies aren't my thing,  Gameplay wise I'm not sure if such a fragile army is for me, I like their speed, high iniative and aggressiveness though, but I've seen my favorite unit (Corsairs) dissed so many times, and I don't like the warrior models at all!)

Lizardmen (Don't have the new army book yet, but I've read lots of rumours and read through it a couple times, I really, really like the mayan thing and the jungles. The new temple guard models look breath taking, and I like how it leans to magic AND combat. However I'm not so much into dinosaurs and the low iniative is a real let down.)

Vampire Counts (I like vampires. Alot. And the undead fascinate me, but I'm not so sure about going with an army so dependant on hordes, not only is it expensive moneywise, but I don't like the idea of having to paint so many look-a-likes. I also don't like how my Vampire being a combat monster doesn't work right when if he dies my army crumbles! And finally skeletons vs. ghouls, why must the awesome looking ones (skelies!) be the weaker of the two? -_-)

Warriors of Chaos (I've always really, really liked the Chaos Gods, I own a full copy of the Liber Chaotica and it's one of my most prized posessions! I love the idea of a mixed Tzeentch and Khorne force, Tzeentch manipulating his angry brother into smashing things for him. However I'm not sure lumbering, smashy hulks are for me, and the marauder models are horrid!)

Tomb Kings (I've probably watched more egyptian documentaries than hairs on my head (I have alot of hair and a beard, ;P) so obviously I'm loving that vibe the tomb kings have. And I really like chariots. And they have some of my favorite character models, but I'm really worried about the stigma of weakness they have, especially when my two main opponents will be Vampire Counts and Dwarfs!)

A few things about my playstyle:

-Aggression and Mobility are very important
-Spellslinging is great, I always play wizards/sorcerers/warlocks in D&D.
-I get bored with shooting unless it's just a prelude to assault.
-I'd like to be the one who gets off charges.
-I'd prefer neither a huge horde or a very small elite army.
-I enjoy modeling more than painting, most of my models are dipped, washed or inked out of laziness when it comes to painting.
-I play Tyranids and Ravenwing in 40k. Occasionally Tau just because of the battlesuits. And I'd prefer my army not to be _to_ similar to those.
-Since I have yet to play I have no preference to flyers, skirmishers or cavalry, though on paper I like the idea of all of them.

So, can anyone help me choose an army? Or even just point me in a good direction? Or just make suggestions?

(Excuse any grammar issues or spelling mistakes, it's a long post!)


----------



## maddermax

All those armies seem to be pretty good for you, fitting nicely with your style, however, I'd actually recommend lizard men - they fit most of your preferences, being both rather magic-y and also very decent in assault, they're shooting is usually short ranged and they're about to get a new book, which apparently looks pretty sweet. They are about average speed wise, however they have a few good tricks to make up for it - flanking skinks that move fast and can infiltrate, and stegies which are getting pretty damn good in the new edition, and flying teradons. 

After that, I'd go for a dark elves assault based army, they're faster and still magic-y and pretty fun. Their mobility could suit you nicely, more chance of getting off the charges.

undead are usually a bit slower than your average army, though tomb kings can get decent units of chariots...

and warriors would also fit your style, but they're still not maybe as mobile as elves or flexible as lizardmen. they tend to be pretty powerful, but only average speed, and little to make up for it, except a special character who can come on from behind.

you're best bet might be to try to find a way to have a game with one of the armies, and see what you think of it? your local GW might have one if you ask nicely to use them in a game, or they might get some lizardmen out to show them off as the new book comes out? anyway, good luck in your selection, and check out warhammer armies intro that might be helpful, if you haven't seen it yet.

Goodluck!


----------



## Oraephin

Thanks, I'm taking everything you said into account. I still haven't decided, and I'll probably try to play a couple game with proxies first, but I have begun to lean towards Lizardmen, however my Tyranids kind of have a mayan theme, so I'm not so sure about another mayan-ish army.

I think I can cut out Vampire Counts, they're cool and all, but just not my style. 

Dark Elves are still up there as choices go, but I'm still not sure about having such a fragile army.

Warriors of Chaos I think I'll have to try first, but from their rules they seem really slow. However, their cavalry has awesome models, so a cavalry force is quite possible.

Tomb Kings, they don't really seem to fit my style very well and are considered weak in comparison to other armies, but I love the egyptian theme! So they're probably ruled on on bases of not fitting my play style.

Finally I've added another army to my possibilities, Bretonnia. I just got their army book for cheap, it was one of the few books I didn't have or know someone who had it, and I really, really enjoy the King Arthur thing and it could so easily be adapted to A Song of Ice and Fire themed!

Any comments?


----------



## maddermax

Oraephin said:


> Thanks, I'm taking everything you said into account. I still haven't decided, and I'll probably try to play a couple game with proxies first, but I have begun to lean towards Lizardmen, however my Tyranids kind of have a mayan theme, so I'm not so sure about another mayan-ish army.


yeah, sometimes it can be good to branch out a bit, try something new, but still, they might be the ones that fit you best - and just think, you'll have all that jungle modelling skill you can put to good use.


Oraephin said:


> I think I can cut out Vampire Counts, they're cool and all, but just not my style.
> 
> Dark Elves are still up there as choices go, but I'm still not sure about having such a fragile army.


I've heard them defined as a glass cannon - great on the attack, but can't take a hit very well. You'd have to play it by feel, but they do have the mobility to dictate the play of most battles.


Oraephin said:


> Warriors of Chaos I think I'll have to try first, but from their rules they seem really slow. However, their cavalry has awesome models, so a cavalry force is quite possible.


I think there was a discussion about an all cavalry WOC army in tactics a while ago (I could be mistaken though). I'm not sure of if its viable or not, but their cavalry is pretty nasty. Still, if you're going to go cavalry anyway, a Brets have some of the best:grin:


Oraephin said:


> Tomb Kings, they don't really seem to fit my style very well and are considered weak in comparison to other armies, but I love the egyptian theme! So they're probably ruled on on bases of not fitting my play style.
> 
> Finally I've added another army to my possibilities, Bretonnia. I just got their army book for cheap, it was one of the few books I didn't have or know someone who had it, and I really, really enjoy the King Arthur thing and it could so easily be adapted to A Song of Ice and Fire themed!
> 
> Any comments?


As my main army is Bretonians, I have to say they're pretty awesome, I love them. Quite simply, their main units are heavy cavalry, but they move faster than most armies heavy cavalry, and they have the lance formation to make them actually useful as a main battle unit plus they have all sorts of cool extras (ward saves for all, good magical defence and free champs). In my army, I only have a couple of units of peasant archers - good for taking care of small/light units like warmachine crew or single mages, and all the rest are moving 16" a turn - no other army will ever out pace you. 

They usually do pretty well in tourneys, and most players have trouble dealing with an army so different from most - nearly all 2+ saves and moving fast.


Though I love them, they do have their weak points: 
Small armies, if you go all knights. I have 60 models in my 1500 points army - but 30 of them (or about 200 points worth) are peasants (mostly harmless). All knights would mean only about 40 models - half or less what most armies have.

If their charge doesn't go off well, they'll have a hard time winning combat - especially against stubborn and unbreakable foes.

Their magic is next to useless - its great for defence, but don't expect much more than that.

They also don't have much in the way of variety - they have a few different types of cavalry, they have flying cavalry, they have peasants of different flavours and they have one war machine - so sometimes it does feel a bit limiting. The medieval/Arthurian theme though is pretty fun to play around with! 

So, lizards, brets or dark elves, all are really good choices, and would do you well - have a play around with them, find out how they work, and think about if they're right for you.


----------



## Dafistofmork

When i started the hobby(5 years ago) i also started 40k, but due to a mix up got booked for the WFB starter group(i turned up with SM!). there i got into warhammer (as well as 40k-i spend loads). the two starter armys were (the now old) high elves and skaven. i enjoyed plaing the skaven, hated the elves. however, dwarfs caught my eye, and i realy enjoed the fluff for them. despite never playing them, i chose them for my first army and have only just started to look back, and am now considering (5 years on) a new army.
So the moral-consider the fluff you like the most as well as modles and rules(well, i didn't for the last one, but hey, i was 12).
By the sounds of it, bretts and newts are your best option(if you dont like Khaine or slaanesh). bretts are rock hard and have a decent amount of support, newts have got a new book+extra stuff. gaming wise, newts would be best since no one will know how to counter them just yet, 'breaking' you into warhammer, since nearly everyone know how to at least punish bretts.
this is just my oppion, feel free to ignore/diss this post.


----------



## Blind Cougar

The two best descriptions I've heard for the Dark Elves and Lizardmen is that one is like an oil covered scalpel. One minor slip and whoops! There goes the game right outta your hands.

Lizardmen are more the 50 lbs (22.6 kilo for you metric people) sledgehammer. Pain in the ass to get set on target, but hard to stop once momentum kicks in. Warriors of Chaos are very similar, except that they're combat units aren't sluggish as hell (damned Init 1), but lack pretty much any form of shooting.

Can't say much for the Bretonians. One friend has some, but he's gone Dark Elves as of late, so never got to see them in action much.


----------

